# 4Noggins Double Fantasy



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

OK, with a name like that and a description that reads: 


> _A blend of Black Cavendish and Burley that reminds one of a pleasant, mild cup of Mocha Java. The room note will immediately draw the opposite sex to you!!!_


...well, it had my attention. It is currently rated 5/5 stars with 5 reviews on the 4Noggins site and 4/4 stars with only 2 reviews on tobaccoreviews.com. These reviews gave me just the nudge I needed to add it to my first ever online baccy order.

The tobacco arrived with a higher moisture content than I prefer but that is easily corrected. The smell in the pouch is exactly as they describe, a sort of chocolate coffee smell hovering over the fermented cav and burley. Quite enjoyable and a pleasant change from rum/whiskey/cherry/vanilla normally associated with this type of blend.

The cut is a course mixture, not fine ribbon or something like Prince Albert. It loads easily with the exception of one woody piece that I had to pull from the bowl at the last minute. My first three bowls were a bit difficult to light (my fault for not drying it more) but once going required very few re-lights.

The smoke has a subtle sweetness to it, no doubt from the black cav. The only other "sweet" blend that I enjoy is Lane's RLP-6 and DF is nowhere near as sweet. Along with the sweetness there may be a hint of a burley/nutty flavor but it is not strong.

The "mocha java" flavor is definitely there but is not obnoxious or overpowering. I get fresh coffee grounds when exhaling through the nose and the aftertaste is unmistakably java and chocolate.

No matter how I abused this blend in either my new MM Country Gentleman or a wider-bowled briar I could not get it to bite. It did smoke wet and gurgle in the briar but I attribute that to higher moisture content and the fact that I was puffing pretty hard.

This blend is low in Vitamin N which, for me, is OK. I wanted flavor that would make me smile, not a buzz.

Finally, I smoke in my car during my commute so, sadly, I can't comment on how the opposite sex reacts to the room note.

All in all this is a very enjoyable blend. Take it for what it is: a safe, pleasant, easy smoking and delicious blend that can be enjoyed any time of the day.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice review thank you!:rockon:


----------



## JD11 (Aug 21, 2008)

nice review , sounds like 1 for the "Baccy To Try" list


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Great review Jon... This one sounds like a winner! :tu


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Sounds good, nice review. That is a tobacco I have been thinking about trying, you may have moved it up my list a bit.


----------

